# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  2 Day Sale for Hotels in Puri

## mano133

.com is one of the popular travel portals providing online booking for lots of hotels in Puri. And for a limited time, many of these hotels are available for special discounted prices. I usually search for a hotel that is rated 3 or more stars by reviewers who have stayed at these hotels. Book a good hotel in Puri and enjoy savings of upto 40% - sometimes for peak season stay as well.

Puri hotels

----------

